
Annual Open Letter to the People of Purdue from Mitch Daniels - rubidium
https://www.purdue.edu/president/messages/annual-open-letters/2001-med-openletter-full.php
======
rubidium
I question ISA’s some, but overall what Purdue is doing in the educational
space (particularly the tuition freeze that’s more than 8 years old now) is
_impressive_. Posting this for awareness and interested in any hn thoughts.

